# WOODIES- Petrol strimmers + hedge cutters+25% off



## Mixednuts (22 Mar 2009)

Just got a RYOBI Petrol garden strimmers which comes with a free hedge cutter (as an actual extension of strimmers) .

the price is €149 but when i got to the cash register i git 25% off .

All for little over €100


----------

